# Validity start date for 189 Visa - Is it initial entry date or Grant date



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I want to know what is the validity start date for 189 Visa - Is it initial entry date or Grant date ?

And where can I find this information officially ?

Thank you


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to know what is the validity start date for 189 Visa - Is it initial entry date or Grant date ?
> 
> ...


Not sure. Did you check on VEVO?


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> Not sure. Did you check on VEVO?


Hi Batcoder,

I checked VEVO but there is no clear information on this. Once you make initial entry will anything change in VEVO. 

I have read many posts by seniors which say that once you do Initial entry, from then on the Visa validity starts counting.

Do you have idea on this ?

Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| VISA validity starts from VISA GRANT Date |||*


*READ THIS* excerpt from the following website, inline with what I have SAID:


**********************************************************

*Q9: What happens when my Australian permanent visa is granted?*

The visa will permit you unlimited travel and entry to Australia for five years from date of grant, and indefinite stay on your arrival provided entry is made before the expiry date. Where you travel overseas and return to Australia after the specified date, you will need to obtain a five-year Resident Return Visa (RRV) to renew your permanent residence.

To renew your permanent residency, you must have been lawfully present in Australia for a period of, or periods that total, not less than two years in the period of five years immediately before the application for the RRV and, during that time, you must have been the holder of a permanent visa. Limited exceptions to the two-year rule apply.

***********************************************************


*REF: * *Entry to Australia for five years from date of grant*


*REF My Post: * *VISA validity starts from VISA GRANT Date*


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you Jeeten for the reply,

Is there any significance then, to the activation date, apart from the fact that activation and initial entry has to be done before IED ?

For example, does the validity for multiple entry start from activation date or grant date ?

I have read in some threads that activation date is when the validity is from.

The reason for this question is, I was considering to make initial entry after sometime, because I thought initial entry and thereby activation are considered for the re-entry period. If this is not and grant date is the date considered, then I could just make initial entry right away to activate it. 

I think there is some significance to initial entry for the validity, hence people wait for sometime for initial entry. Can you confirm on this ?



Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm NOT sure which threads you are reading that are confusing you. :confused2::confused2::confused2:.

Kindly share those threads.


*IF you do some GOOGLE Search, you would get your answer.*





XWQ said:


> Thank you Jeeten for the reply,
> 
> Is there any significance then, to the activation date, apart from the fact that activation and initial entry has to be done before IED ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*You must travel to Australia before the expiry of the Initial Entry Date (IED) in order to activate the visa.*


As already shared with you "*VISA validity starts from VISA GRANT Date*"


*For remainder of your queries, please see my comments inline.....*





XWQ said:


> Thank you Jeeten for the reply,
> 
> Is there any significance then, to the activation date, apart from the fact that activation and initial entry has to be done before IED ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

There is no effect of postponing the first entry. People doing so have personal reasons - like raising more money, or trying to find job while offshore, or find a better deal on air fare.
Do not postpone until the last moment, as if you miss IED, you will lose the visa.

@Jeeten - please consider changing the font and colour of your posts. The combination makes your posts highly unreadable, an a lot of people will not make the effort. So a lot of the valuable information you post will not be read.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestion...

But till date none other than you have highlighted this.

In fact the combination of font and color *highlights the contents* and *makes it highly readable.* 


It's just a matter of personal preferences.



Alnaibii said:


> There is no effect of postponing the first entry. People doing so have personal reasons - like raising more money, or trying to find job while offshore, or find a better deal on air fare.
> Do not postpone until the last moment, as if you miss IED, you will lose the visa.
> 
> @Jeeten - please consider changing the font and colour of your posts. The combination makes your posts highly unreadable, an a lot of people will not make the effort. So a lot of the valuable information you post will not be read.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion...
> 
> But till date none other than you have highlighted this.
> 
> ...


Please change your font and color if possible and if you want others to read your post without putting extra efforts and stain on eyes.


----------

